# schmecken Brassen??



## carpi (9. November 2005)

Hi
Hab schon viele Brassen gefangen aber noch nie zum Essen mitgenommen!
Hat jemand schonmal Brassen gemacht? und wie schmecken sie am Besten? viele Gräten?


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Hi, habe mal ein Vergleichsessen gemacht, ein Rotauge, ein Barsch und ein Brassen.

Ganz normal gebraten, mit Pfeffer und Salz + Salzkartoffeln und Salat.

Der Brassen war am besten, gefolgt vom Barsch und das Rotauge schmeckte nach nix!

Grätentechnisch ließ sich bei meinem 40er alles super rausnehmen, was an gräten da war war groß und leicht entfernbar!

Allerdings solltest du zuerst mal einen aus deinem gewässer probieren, gibt da wohl unterschiede (nahrungsbedingt).

Gruß Andy


----------



## Spacelight (9. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Moin carpi 
Fische ab ca 50 cm kannst du gut als ganzes verwerten denn ab der größe
sind die Y Gräten beim essen gut zu sehen.
Kleinere Fische filletiere ich und jage die Fillets durch den Fleischwolf um daraus Frikadellen zu machen. Man merkt garantiert keine Gräte mehr. 
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen:Ausprobieren jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack.
Gruß Spacelight


----------



## carpi (9. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Hi 
danke andy !!
Also ich fang die meisten Brassen in der Mosel. wollte aber noch keine mitnehmen weil ich entweder recht große fange.. ca. 1-1.5kg oder garkeine... irgendwie|kopfkrat 
solche sind schon bisschen zu alt? oder schmecken die genauso?

Eigentlich hat sich das bei dir ja grad ganz gut angehört! wenn die deiner meinung nach besser schmecken als Barsch werde ich das auch mal ausprobieren...


----------



## carpi (9. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Danke auch dir.. Frikadellen hatte ich auch schonmal mit nem Fleischwolf gemacht... 
funktioniert meiner meinung nach auch super!


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (9. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Auch geräuchert ein Leckerbissen, da vergisst man mal die ein oder andere Gräte...


----------



## Cerfat (9. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*



			
				carpi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> danke andy !!
> Also ich fang die meisten Brassen in der Mosel. wollte aber noch keine mitnehmen weil ich entweder recht große fange.. ca. 1-1.5kg oder garkeine... irgendwie|kopfkrat



Ich dachte ich wäre der einzige hier der in der Mosel sein Unwesen treibt, keiner schreibt(oder selten) hier was von der Mosel.

@carpi, in der Mosel gibt es aber noch viel größere von, 60 cm aufwärts, jede Menge. Da mußte aber nochmal ran. 
Da ich grad dabei bin, hast du auch Barbenfänge, kannst ja mal in dem anderen Thread was zum besten geben.


----------



## Dieter1952 (9. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

_Mir nicht_#d​


----------



## Seebaer (9. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Hallo
habe mal Luftgetrocknete Brachsen gegessen. 
Bierchen dazu - war nicht mal schlecht. Aber frag mich bitte nicht wie das geht. Vielleicht weiß es ja jemand??

Gruß

Seebaer  <°)))))>><


----------



## Zanderkisser (10. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Also Brachsen-filets durch den Fleischwolf gedreht und zu Fisch-küchel verarbeitet sind eine Delikatesse!!!!!

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## carpi (10. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Danke für eure tipss.. werd das nächste mal meine brassen auch probieren.. aber kann ich auch größere nehmen? oder schmecken die nicht mehr, wenn sie zu alt sind?? weiss das vielelicht noch jemand?


----------



## Bartel-Hunter (10. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Ich glaube nicht, dass es was mit dem Alter zu tun hat. Vielmehr hat der Grund des Gewässers bzw. der Lebensraum der Tiere einen Einfluss auf den Geschmack. Wenn der Grund schlammig ist, dann schmecken sie eher modrig, das bedeutet, du musst sie länger wässern.


Steven


----------



## mot67 (10. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

bei brassen gilt eigentlich: umso grösser umso besser.
die gräten sind leichter zu finden, weil eben grösser, und der fettgehalt ist auch höher, 
was grade beim räuchern von vorteil ist. 
geräucherter brassen ist äusserst lecker.


----------



## HD4ever (10. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

geräuchert hab ich so noch nie - aber als Frikadellen oberlecker !!!!
da stören die Gräten dann auch nicht mehr ... |rolleyes


----------



## Crotalus (11. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Unbedingt mal räuchern! Wie hier schon ein paar mal angesprochen, sind geräucherte Brassen tatsächlich ungemein schmackhaft #6


----------



## MobyDicky (11. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*



			
				Crotalus schrieb:
			
		

> Unbedingt mal räuchern! Wie hier schon ein paar mal angesprochen, sind geräucherte Brassen tatsächlich ungemein schmackhaft #6



#6  Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, schmeckt richtig klasse.
Nehme allerdings keine Brassen unter 40 cm mit, da ist es mir dann doch zu mühselig mit den Gräten.


----------



## gdno (11. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

filetieren und sauer einlegen ist auch ein hit
schmeckt sehr viel besser als brazhering oder ähnliches

gruß euern gdno


----------



## carpi (11. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Aha.. das probier ich dann auch mal.. dann hab ich bis jetzt manch eine dicke Mahlzeit wieder schwimmen lassen....

Danke euch!


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Ja, wirklich

Meinen Geschmacksknospen nach, sind die grünlich/gelben Brassen schmackhafter als die silbrig/blassen. Besonders eingelegt.


----------



## claudius (13. November 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Hallo Angel- und Küchenfreunde,


normal soll man ja keine Tipps weitergeben, die man nicht selbst ausprobiert hat (ich bin nicht Rock Hudson, nein nein, und mein Goldfisch hängt nicht am Haken sondern bleibt auch so bei mir), aber ich hab´ da mal was aufgeschnappt was zum Thema paßt und mir logisch erscheint: Den Brassen frittieren! Vorher aber in die Flanken kleine Einschnitte machen, quasi mit dem Messer Tigern (geht wohl beser ohne Haut & Schuppen). Ergebnis: Die kleinen Gräten verbrennen beim Frittieren und stören demzufolge auch nicht mehr! Stand in den 80er Jahren mal in der "Angelwoche".

Warum ich das selbst noch nicht probiert habe? Bin Wiedereinsteiger und darf erst ab dem 01.01.2006 wieder (lechz!), am Neckar. Und jetzt habe ich auch eine Fritteuse!

Viel Erfolg beim Angeln & Kochen!


----------



## sigurd (3. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

In der aktuellen Fisch&Fang (12/05) findet man das Rezept "pochierte Brassenschnitten mit Apfel-Estragon-Sosse". Hab's zwar noch nicht ausprobiert, werd's aber sicher mal machen und ich kann mir auch vorstellen dass das gut schmeckt!

Schöne Grüsse!


----------



## Großfischjäger (4. Dezember 2005)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

#6 Ich kann meinen Vorgänger nur zustimmen.
Meiner Meinung ist der Brassen der wohlschmeckenste Weissfisch. Paniert und gebraten = einfach nur lecker.

:z 
Rezept: Fisch zurecht schneiden(Streifen), Salzen
in Mehl wenden dann in Ei und anschliesend ins Paniermehl. In Pfanne oder Friteuse garen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. März 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

@Seebaer

Luftgetrocknet kommen sie wirklich legger #6


----------



## arno (25. März 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Ja, wen ein paar Gräten nicht stören, wird seine Freude am Geschmack haben!
Um so Größer um so Besser der brassen!
Geräuchert hab ich die bisher auch nur einmal, aber dies jahr werd ich die Brassen mal öfter räuchern!
Aber es gibt ja auch solche die sagen: So nen Dreck fress ich nicht!
#d Die haben dann warscheinlich nur irgend einen Raubfisch Spezi nachgeplappert und selbst noch nie nen Brassen probiert!#6 
Ob Filet oder Frikadelle oder auf Basilikum mit Paniiermehl im Backofen, oder sonstwie, einfach Lecker!
Ein sehr kräftiger Eigengeschmack, nicht nur einfach Fisch!


----------



## sundeule (25. März 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Ab drei Pfund aufwärts sind sie recht fett und dann auch interessant für die Räuchertonne.
Ich räuchere große Brassen als Karbonaden geschnitten - dann sind sie hinreichend rauchig.
Mein letztjähriges Vergleichsräuchern wurde sehr unterschiedlich in meiner family bewertet. Ich mag ja trotz allem lieber Heríng, Horni und Dorsch aber einige Loidz gaben dem Brassen den Vorzug.


----------



## Udo Mundt (26. März 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Den geräucherten Brassen sollte man von hinten nach vorne essen, dann lassen sich die Y-Gräten besser entfernen.
Hier noch einige Variationen zum geräucherten Brassen.
Vom geräucherten Brassen die Haut abziehen und von den Bauchseiten das Fleisch mit einer Gabel von den Rippen lösen. In diesem Bereich gibt es keine Y-Gräten. Etwas Distelöl, Salz und Grünen Pfeffer aus der Mühle dazugeben, vorsichtig unter das Bauchfleisch vom geräucherten Brassen heben,
eine Nacht ziehen lassen und auf Toast servieren ( steht Räucheraal um Nichts nach ).
Fischpastete aus Brassen: 
Das restliche Fleisch von den großen Gräten heben in in einem Mixer durchmixen,geräucherten fetten Speck zugeben und das Ganze cremig schlagen.
Mit Zwiebel, Knoblauch ,Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken.
Andere Geschmacksrichtungen können durch Zufügen von Curry, grünem Pfeffer, Knoblauch, Zwiebel, Schnittlauch und weiteren Küchengewürzen ( Oregano, Dill, Petersilie) bestimmt werden.
Auf kräftigem Brot serviert ein Leckerbissen.


----------



## Makreli (26. März 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Und was ist wenn mann die nicht räuchern kann?


----------



## arno (26. März 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Können kann wohl jeder, aber die Möglichkeit hat nicht jeder!
Schau doch mal weiter oben , da steht doch alles andere!


----------



## Makreli (27. März 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Ok!!!


----------



## fantazia (8. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

damals wo ich in meinem angelverein noch in der jugend gruppe war, hat unser jugendwart immer fisch frikadellen aus brassen gemacht.haben köstlich geschmeckt :m


----------



## grintz (20. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Könnte mal wer beschreiben wie man Fischfrikadellen macht ? Hab das auch schon gehört aber selber noch nie gemacht .
Danke schonmal !


----------



## arno (20. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Das Filet einfach mit dem Mixstab pürieren.
Dann gibst Du Panniermehl dazu.
Salz Pfeffer Paprika Ei.
Alles mit dem Mixer nicht den Pürierstab durchkneten.
Wenn noch zu schmierig , etwas Panniermehl dazu geben.
Frikadellen formen und dann in heißes Fett in die Pfanne geben.
Das wars schon.


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Versuch auch mal, Ingwer dazuzugeben!


----------



## wodibo (21. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Ich würde aber empfehlen vorher das Fleisch 2-3x durch den feinen Wolf zu drehen. Dann merkst von den feinen Gräten nix mehr :m


----------



## Löwenbäcker (21. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Hallo. 

Also Brassen oder wie man bei uns sagt "Blei" sollen schmecken? Wäre für mich neu, werde es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. In meiner Kindheit haben wir uns immer geärgert, wenn wir einen großen Blei am Haken hatte, weil diese Fischart als "Nichtspeisefisch" eingestuft wurde. Ich glaube sogar die Katzen haben lieber die Rotaugen oder "Plötzen" gefressen, als diese großen Bleie. Die Bleie blieben immer liegen. Hmm... Aber die Zeiten werden wohl härter... 

(Hinweis an alle die an Spasslosigkeitsanfällen leiden: Der letzte Satz war ein Scherz.)


----------



## Bolle (21. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal das Erlebnis eine Fischsoljanka zu kosten...man was bekam ich Bauchschmerzen...zu viel is eben nicht gut. Nachfrage ergab...diese Soli war aus Brassen gemacht...sicherlich ist der Aufwand sehr hoch...kochen, Fleisch abpulen und das ganze dann wie eine Soli abschmecken ( da ich kein Koch bin, kann ich aber leider nicht sagen wie man eine Soli würzt)...hat aber dafür um so leckerer geschmeckt.#6


----------



## Angel Andi (22. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*



			
				Löwenbäcker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Also Brassen oder wie man bei uns sagt "Blei" sollen schmecken? Wäre für mich neu, werde es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. In meiner Kindheit haben wir uns immer geärgert, wenn wir einen großen Blei am Haken hatte, weil diese Fischart als "Nichtspeisefisch" eingestuft wurde. Ich glaube sogar die Katzen haben lieber die Rotaugen oder "Plötzen" gefressen, als diese großen Bleie. Die Bleie blieben immer liegen. Hmm... Aber die Zeiten werden wohl härter...
> 
> (Hinweis an alle die an Spasslosigkeitsanfällen leiden: Der letzte Satz war ein Scherz.)


 
Solche Geschichten habe ich auch schon zur genüge gehört. Besonders die mit den Katzen.   Aber wenn mann einmal einen Brassen probiert hat und sich an den Gräten nicht zu stark stört dann Schmecken die echt lecker. Besonders gern Räucher ich größere Exemplare oder mach Fischfrikadellen.


----------



## bissfieber (22. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

hi
brassen schmecken gut,... ham aber viele Gräten


----------



## carpi (22. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

HI
nochmals danke für die ganzen Tipps!
Jetz is auch das Wetter besser und ab nächstes we werd ich wohl wieder öfter an der Mosel sitzen =) Der Winter war ja jetz auch lang genug am Zug!
Petri!


----------



## esox_105 (22. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Eigentlich schmeckt jede Fischart, es kommt nur auf die Zubereitung an  .


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

hallo
ich kann nur beipflichten,grosse brassen sind einfach nur lecker in allen variationen.
hier noch ein schnelles rezept,geht auch mit jedem anderen grösseren(weiss) fisch:

*BRASSENFILETS in Bierteig.*

fisch filetieren,Y-Gräten mit Pinzette entfernen

in 5 cm lange und 3cm breite(ungefähr) stücke schneiden

filets salzen und pfeffern,

etwas knoblauch,(pulver oder frisch) zugeben 

mit etwas zitronensaft säuern,durchmischen 

kurz stehen lassen,

bierteig herstellen:
0,2 l Bockbier(oder anderes,egal)
2 eier
salz,pfeffer,
mit mehl zu einer noch fliessenden masse anrühren,so wie pfannkuchenteig,

die fischstücke in mehl wenden , dann in den teig tauchen

und in butterschmalz,olivenöl..etc.. in pfanne oder friteuse braten,

bis sie gold braun sind

mit zitronenscheiben und remoulade anrichten....
oberlecker.

ich habe mit meiner familie ein testessen mit forellen-barsch-hecht-lachs-karpfen-schleien-und brassenfilets nach obigem rezept gemacht.
keiner ausser mir wusste was was ist.
einstimmig wurden die brassenfilets zum sieger erklärt,das gab lange gesichter ,als ich das rätsel aufgelöst hatte.
hätte niemand gedacht, das dieser zu unrecht in der küche so verschmähte fisch so ein leckerbisssen ist.
damit kann man jeden zweifler überzeugen
ich wünsche guten appetit
gruss
uwe


----------



## arno (23. April 2006)

*AW: schmecken Brassen??*

Heute Abend gabs Brassen-Döbel Frikadellen!
Bin ich froh, wenn der 1 Mai ist, dann gehts erstmal auf raubfisch, denn was man hier jetzt an Weisfisch fängt ist nur noch Schwanger!


----------

